# McDonald's on Steroids



## Andraste (Mar 19, 2006)

Heya,

Fairly recently a new McDonald's came up in Downtown Chicago. Didn't expect it to be quite this huge though.. 







Just thought this was kinda funny. ^^


----------



## photo gal (Mar 19, 2006)

Geez, it's looks like a nightclub!!  Nice shot!!  : )


----------



## LadybearHilde (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like one I saw in Orlando.   That style (the arches over the building) is very retro but much larger than when they first started out LOL


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 23, 2006)

no matter how fancy the exterior, it's still going to be the same old slop they serve up!

Like the old saying goes... You can't polish a turd


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 23, 2006)

ditto John


----------



## Andraste (Mar 27, 2006)

lol Yeah McDonald's can make itself as pretty as it wants to, but I'm still afraid of their food. Shamrock Shakes ain't that bad though 

If you think this is strange, there's a McDonald's that serves steak for the same price as they do their burgers. Fancy place too, kinda creepy.

Anyway, lol thanks for lookin ya'll!


----------

